# Kreg K2000PP ProPack Pocket Hole Jig $91 at Amazon.com



## evolve (Apr 11, 2006)

Amazon.com has the Kreg K2000PP ProPack Pocket Hole Jig for $91 with free shipping. Step block and riser block included for 1/2-inch and 1-1/2-inch material.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000051WSI/ref=nosim/002-6285014-5268012?n=228013

For those of you who don't have a Kreg Pocket Hole Jig, this is a great price for the pro pack. I use mine all the time.

Evo

Also saw this earlier:

Hitachi KM12SC 2-1/4hp Single Speed Router Kit 

Amazon.com has the Hitachi KM12SC 2-1/4hp Single Speed Router Kit for $98 - 10% code TOOLS10R [Exp 5/8] = $88 with free shipping. 24,000 RPM 11 amp motor, 2.25 HP.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009VCBCA/ref=nosim/002-6285014-5268012?n=228013

- Not too bad for mounting, but the soft start may not be great for external speed controls. 

I saw these on Ben's Bargains (http://www.bensbargains.net/) which I seemingly cannot stop visiting. Much to the chagrin of the wifey and wallet.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up evolve hose are some really nice deals!


----------

